# Reformed and Orthodoxy?



## shoeless (Aug 7, 2014)

*Reformed?*

Compatible with church history?


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 7, 2014)

Offer him Pascal's Wager. Though slightly augmented. It seems if Reformed theology is true, I win. If it is not and like he says it is, I still win regardless. But if reformed theology is true and he is wrong, there will be consequences, particularly if he is denying even the ecumenical councils! I do not know his heart but may he is on a trajectory to leave Christianity altogether, as emergents have and yet claim they haven't.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 8, 2014)

Could you flesh out the question some more?


----------



## shoeless (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry I don't know what happened. Everything deleted in my profile and everything, including my post


----------



## Berean (Aug 10, 2014)

shoeless said:


> Sorry I don't know what happened. Everything deleted in my profile and everything, including my post



You might also want to check out this link since the PB has Signature Requirements


----------

